# Rave coffee customer service!



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Amazing customer service









Just received my first bag of coffee from them Waroonga blend. I wrote on the note of their website when ordering that I would love to try out a few other versions of their coffee as I would be potentially ordering more and they included some freebie samples of other popular blends in nice little black ziplock bags. Roasted yesterday.

Haven't ground them yet, but will do once I get some milk.

Very pleased with their customer service and pricing. I will review the coffee soon ish~ I just got my new metal lens hood for my mazzer superjolly. It fits perfectly.






Just need to find/ make a lid for it now.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I love Rave - they are awesome. Prices are excellent, various blends are great (even the decaff!), and they don't screw you on postage costs (not that I often spend


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Great idea Cana.

Will try that myself when placing my next order with Rave. They stock an extensive range of beans and being sent a few samples to try could eliminate ordering something new and not liking it.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

They do have excellent customer service.

A pack of beans I ordered went missing in the post, they sent some out next day delivery free of charge. Just ordered a new 1kg pack of Columbian Suarez.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Columbian Suarez shall be the first beans I try from my Rave order. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just finished a bag of Colombian Suarez. Couldn't dial it in to a 1:2 ratio at all. Horrible sourness. But at 1:3 I've had some delicious shots from it.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

15% off all Rave orders online until close of business 23rd March. Time to top up on the Signature !!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sadly this offer has come too soon for me as I haven't opened any of the three bags from my last Rave order!


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm resurrecting this thread to applaud Rave's customer service. I was sent a kg. of the wrong beans in my recent order and Rave are going to send out the ones I did order by Ist Class post. Plus telling me to keep/give away the ones that were sent. Thank you Rave!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

'Give away' part sounds good.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Inspector said:


> 'Give away' part sounds good.


 Carry on whistling for now, Inspector. I'll be trying them first before I even think of letting them goI ?


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

I can also vouch for their amazing service.

I once recieved a pouch of signature that was damaged in the post, no issue my end just wanted to let them know, said it was something they had experienced with new packaging and they sent me a replacement and a discount code!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Thanks for the recommendation, I've just ordered a bag as I like to reward a decent company. Went for this one (Guatemala Los Aguacatones) as I like the sound of the fruity notes.. 'PINEAPPLE, GRAPEFRUIT, APPLE & TOFFEE'...

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/guatemala-los-aguacatones-gen?utm_campaign=Copy of Abandoned Cart%3A Email 1 (LEdZty)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Abandoned Cart&_ke=eyJrbF9lbWFpbCI6ICJnYXJldGguaHV0Y2hAeWFob28uY28udWsiLCAia2xfY29tcGFueV9pZCI6ICJReU1UYlUifQ%3D%3D&variant=30291822149769

Will let you know what it's like once i've rested it.


----------

